# The Fell Winter of the Third age - Video [Lore of Arda series]



## Council_of_Gondor (Feb 21, 2021)

I've started a new series about the lore of Middle-earth and started with the Fell winter of the Third Age 2911-2912 T.A. 
I've done some extended research on the matter and made some inputs as can be seen in the video. I hope that this extended research can bring forth new knowledge about the events even to the most hardcore fans. 
I hope you would like to help me make this series grow and increase the community so more people can learn about the lore of Middle-earth. Feel free to share the video

Thank you!


----------



## earthfriend (Feb 23, 2021)

Fascinating insight into a little explored corner of M.E. Would be very interested if you produce more work!


----------



## Council_of_Gondor (Feb 28, 2021)

earthfriend said:


> Fascinating insight into a little explored corner of M.E. Would be very interested if you produce more work!


Thank you very much  I will I got like 100 videos planned so will probably take quite some time to do them all


----------



## 1stvermont (Feb 28, 2021)

Macbeth_of_Gondor said:


> Thank you very much  I will I got like 100 videos planned so will probably take quite some time to do them all



That is ambiguous, good luck.


----------



## Council_of_Gondor (Mar 1, 2021)

1stvermont said:


> That is ambiguous, good luck.


ambiguous? you mean ambitious?


----------

